# about my diamond doves



## carolyn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi I have a pair of diamond doves, now when they are together in there cage, they are loving eachother well actually the male (romeo) is loving my female (julia) and he"ll be so nice to her wanting to mate and all and pecking her softly, he"ll be like that for a couple of weeks then all of a sudden he'll just peck her bald and it'll be so bad that her skin will be all red and even the orange around her eye will be all red from him pecking at her. I feel so bad cause she is so tiny. and she just trys to run from him.. why does he do this? I dont understand first he can be so nice then become so mean, si what I do is I have an extra cage that I put him in and keep him in there until I feel and see that he will be okay with her again.... can someone tell me why is he doing this?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have a mated female pigeon and a male dove. They have been togehter for years now. In the beginning the pigeon used to peck the dove constantly. At one time poor Ringo dove was pecked so badly and I separated him from her for three months hoping that she would find a pigeon mate and forget about him. She didn't, but when I put him back in the bird room they reunited and she hasn't pecked on him ever since. 
So, maybe a separation would do him some good. It's worth a try.

Reti


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

Give Lovebirds "bully bands" a try. If she can run away from him and all he can do is trip on his own feet ....might teach him some respect. PM Lovebirds and ask for her method with the "bullybands".


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

rainbows said:


> Give Lovebirds "bully bands" a try. If she can run away from him and all he can do is trip on his own feet ....might teach him some respect. PM Lovebirds and ask for her method with the "bullybands".


How would you do that to a little Diamond Dove? They are so delicate. I would separate them for a week and give him time to calm down. It might be that keeping them in separate cages would be the solution so they can see but not touch.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Does the dove ever lay eggs? Sounds like to me, he's "driving" her. The males will do that.....at least I assume Doves do the same as pigeons? After a couple of weeks of "lovin"....he's expecting a reward for being nice. EGGS!.....I don't know that I would do the bullyband thing either. Seems kind of drastic. There's a reason he's acting the way he is. Separation would be first on things to do too.


----------



## carolyn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi everyone and thank you for replying, but yes, I do seperate them all the time, I would not leave him in there to continue to peck her of course not!!! and what are BULLY BANDS, I never heard of those can you send a link (pic) of what they look like if you have one.. also, I think what Love bird said is right he wants his reward "EGGS". so I guess the best thing to do is just keep them seperated as what I've been doing already... thank you all.....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

has she ever laid any eggs?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

carolyn said:


> Hi everyone and thank you for replying, but yes, I do seperate them all the time, I would not leave him in there to continue to peck her of course not!!! and what are BULLY BANDS, I never heard of those can you send a link (pic) of what they look like if you have one.. also, I think what Love bird said is right he wants his reward "EGGS". so I guess the best thing to do is just keep them seperated as what I've been doing already... thank you all.....


Carolyn...Bully bands are not appropriate for these kinds of birds. They are way too delicate.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

carolyn said:


> Hi everyone and thank you for replying, but yes, I do seperate them all the time, I would not leave him in there to continue to peck her of course not!!! and what are BULLY BANDS, I never heard of those can you send a link (pic) of what they look like if you have one.. also, I think what Love bird said is right he wants his reward "EGGS". so I guess the best thing to do is just keep them seperated as what I've been doing already... thank you all.....












I, as well as others, have used this set up to hobble a bossy cock bird that wants to make every other pigeons life miserable in the loft. Just 24 hours or so, and it usually calms them down when they see that they can't fight anymore. 
Here's the thread:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18850

Another thing you might try..........give this pair a nest and some dummy eggs. They just might sit on them and calm down some.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.diamonddove.info/bird01_Diamonds.htm

Carolyn, Maybe the above link will be helpful to you.
Diamond Doves are the smallest Dove and my recollection is that they are closer in size to a House Sparrow.

Could it be you have 2 males?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis said:


> http://www.diamonddove.info/bird01_Diamonds.htm
> 
> Carolyn, Maybe the above link will be helpful to you.
> Diamond Doves are the smallest Dove and my recollection is that they are closer in size to a House Sparrow.
> ...


that is what I was wondering...has she ever laid any eggs?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Another question would be, are you giving them calcilum supliment?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> http://www.diamonddove.info/bird01_Diamonds.htm
> 
> Carolyn, Maybe the above link will be helpful to you.
> Diamond Doves are the smallest Dove and my recollection is that they are closer in size to a House Sparrow.
> ...


I had no idea that diamond doves were so tiny!!! DEFINTELY NO BULLY BANDS!!! Heck....you could almost put the band around thier neck!!  they're so little.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I have D.Doves and I have found the easiest thing to do it have a 2-3 hens in with a male, this way he won't target one hen.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> I have D.Doves and I have found the easiest thing to do it have a 2-3 hens in with a male, this way he won't target one hen.


This is how I kept my diamond doves as well, as recommended by the rescuer I got them from years ago (I don't have any now). I did that with the diamonds as well as the button quail, and it made a big difference.

You can also probably make or buy tiny little fake eggs and see if that would help him calm down, if he could lay on the nest for awhile. May be worth a try.


----------



## carolyn (Oct 4, 2008)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> I have D.Doves and I have found the easiest thing to do it have a 2-3 hens in with a male, this way he won't target one hen.


I love the saying that you have on the bottom about it will change the world for that one animal..
well that is so true....


----------



## carolyn (Oct 4, 2008)

no they arent males, they 
laid a few egss before.. and .yes they are very tiny. my female is very small


----------



## carolyn (Oct 4, 2008)

Charis said:


> Another question would be, are you giving them calcilum supliment?


no, I havent given them any, but I've did buy a multivitamin because my my females tail & wings keep breaking off.. so someone told me to start giving her vitamins..


----------



## carolyn (Oct 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> that is what I was wondering...has she ever laid any eggs?


Yes, she has laid eggs a few times and they were infertile, up until october 1st she finally had a baby it would of been two but since dad gets nest happy he made her crack the other egg. and the baby lasted for only a day.. I had pics but everything deleted off my pc, he/she was so adorable. but like I said he was to nest happy and always wanted to be on that nest with mom and noone was feeding the baby..


----------



## carolyn (Oct 4, 2008)

Charis said:


> http://www.diamonddove.info/bird01_Diamonds.htm
> 
> Carolyn, Maybe the above link will be helpful to you.
> Diamond Doves are the smallest Dove and my recollection is that they are closer in size to a House Sparrow.
> ...


no, both are a pair male and female...


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

In my humble opinion D. Doves are way too fragile and flighty to put bully bands on, it would most likely break their legs.
As for dummy eggs I found small ones at a craft store.

Is the cage they live in large enough for the hen to get away from the male? Do you have any sight barriers in the cage?
I have silk vines, plants and tree branches in our DD cage, this gives the hens an opportunity to hide if they wants.


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Is the cage they live in large enough for the hen to get away from the male? Do you have any sight barriers in the cage?
> I have silk vines, plants and tree branches in our DD cage, this gives the hens an opportunity to hide if they wants.


Perhaps a set up with silk flower vines for hiding places????
This one is for finches, but you get the idea.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

carolyn said:


> no, I havent given them any, but I've did buy a multivitamin because my my females tail & wings keep breaking off.. so someone told me to start giving her vitamins..


She needs calcium.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

rainbows said:


> Perhaps a set up with silk flower vines for hiding places????
> This one is for finches, but you get the idea.



Yep  Something that that would work.


----------



## carolyn (Oct 4, 2008)

Charis said:


> She needs calcium.


ok I will go and buy that tommorrow... is there a specific kind?


----------



## carolyn (Oct 4, 2008)

rainbows said:


> Perhaps a set up with silk flower vines for hiding places????
> This one is for finches, but you get the idea.


omg, that is so huge I llove it... im gonna take pics of her cage so you can see. but being that she is very small hes very quick to...so hes been in punishment for 2 days now....


----------



## carolyn (Oct 4, 2008)

*my album has new pics....*

I added some pics of my birds so you can get an idea of how long and pretty my males tail and wings are compare to my females tail & wings... also, theres a pic of there cage and Romeo's timeout cage... and my tiel and my parakeet which was given to me on August 20th from a pet shop owner who could not sell or give away so he was given to me and hes the best gymnast bird I ever seen..lol.. I really dont know to much about birds, only from what I learn over the internet and reading books that I've purchased. and from you guys... They are well taken care of I do clean out there cages alot change the water dishes everyday even 2x a day if I see any poop or wing feathers in it. and I interact with them alot, alot.... but I am also shared by 3 ferrets, and the pigeon.... and some strays outside... but my pets are my first priority.


----------

